# Aristocraft Revolution thermal protection?



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Does the new Arisotcraft Revolution adapter board have thermal protection? If it overheats, does it cut-out and reset after cooling down?
Or does it cut-out and die?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

As far as I can tell from reading about it here and at the Aristo forum I'd say it has thermal protection


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, it senses an over temperature state, and even gives a warning on the throttle, I think it's the word "overheat" or "overtemp". It resets itself after the temp has dropped, but apparently sometimes you have to reset or restart the loco. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah maybe this is where the problem lies for the folks thinking that its the poly fuse causes there shut down problems. Just a thought maybe wrong. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think the lights on the loco blink, the indication "link ok" changes to "ovrht" on the handheld. 

Polyfuses would not give any indication to the decoder, they would either interrupt the power to the motors (not usually the way it's wired) or completely interrupt power to the decoder (and obviously the lights could not blink with no power, and the decoder could not transmit back to the handheld). 

Regards, Greg


----------

